# Polster Radhose / gepolsterte Innenhose passt nicht zu Sitzknochen



## Marsu89 (4. Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe bei fast allen meiner Radhosen mit Polster das Problem, dass meine Sitzknochen nicht richtig auf dem Polster positioniert sind. Die Sitzknochen liegen da auf wo das Polster aufhört. Ich bräuchte das Polster weiter vorn breiter. Dafür muss es nicht so weit nach hinten gehen. Hat da jmd eine Empfehlung für eine Hose?

Ca. 30 Stück habe ich bereits anprobiert (hatte immer ein paar bestellt, wenn ich bei Bergzeit/Rose/Bike Discount/... bestellt habe und auch im Laden ein paar anprobiert). Die 3, bei denen das Polster noch am ehesten die Sitzknochen getroffen hat (aber eben nicht wirklich ganz), und die ich jetzt zu Hause habe, sind von Gonso und Rukka. Die einzige, bei welcher ich mit den Knochen vollständig auf dem Polster sitze, ist aus einer Zusammenarbeit von Vaude und SQLab. Bei der ist das Polster allerdings riesig und beult am Po und die dicken Nähte scheuern im Rücken. 

Mich wundert, dass ich beim googeln nichts zu dieser Problematik gefunden habe. Eine Freundin von mir hat exakt das selbe Problem. Sind wir die einzigen??


----------



## greenhorn-biker (4. Juli 2021)

Ich kann dir zwar nicht helfen, aber dich zumindest beruhigen dass ich genau das gleiche Problem habe 🙁 sitze oftmals mit den Sitzknochen genau auf der Kante von Polster.
Die bisher am ehesten passen sind sportful und castelli Velocissima 2. Leider habe ich zusätzlich noch das Problem von sehr dicken Oberschenkeln, weswegen ich überall Größe XL brauche. Bin davon ausgegangen, dass es evtl auch von der Hosengröße abhängig ist 🤷‍♀️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (4. Juli 2021)

Ich kann dir da auch nicht helfen, aber mal ohne Polster probiert? Gibt ja auch Sättel die eine Gelpolsterung haben, vielleicht paßt das besser?

Was vielleicht auch ne Möglichkeit wäre: habt ihr mal Männerhosen probiert? Vielleicht sind die passender?


----------



## Marsu89 (4. Juli 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ich kann dir da auch nicht helfen, aber mal ohne Polster probiert? Gibt ja auch Sättel die eine Gelpolsterung haben, vielleicht paßt das besser?
> 
> Was vielleicht auch ne Möglichkeit wäre: habt ihr mal Männerhosen probiert? Vielleicht sind die passender?


Danke für die Tipps! 

Ja mit dem Sattel sprichst du auch so ein Thema an, was nicht so einfach bei mir ist. Ich noch nicht sicher, ob ich den passenden gefunden habe. Ich habe gelesen, dass ein härterer sinnvoll ist für lange Mehrtagestouren. 3 habe ich bisher probiert. Den von SQLab fand ich davon am besten.Ohne Polsterung finde ich den jetzt nicht so bequem. Da finde ich das probieren auch nicht so einfach, weil man die Sättel ja etwas fahren muss und sie dann nicht mehr zurückschicken, sondern nur günstiger wieder verkaufen kann (also ziemlich kostenintensiv). Aber im August werd ich ein bike fitting machen...mal schauen was da raus kommt.

Ich kann mir nicht recht vorstellen, dass die männliche Anatomie besser passt als die weibliche. Aber vielleicht ist das so. Bei den Radhosen, die ich bisher probiert habe, waren auch einige Unisex dabei. Die teureren Hersteller werben jedenfalls damit, dass sie die Polster an die geschlechterspezifische Anatomie angepasst haben. Leider schreiben sie nicht was genau anders ist.


----------



## Aninaj (5. Juli 2021)

Da du Probleme hast, würde ich nicht weiter Zeit damit verschwenden was irgendwer irgendwohin schreibt. Mir passen z.b. Männerhosen meistens besser, obwohl ich eine ausgesprochen weibliche Anatomie habe... daher nicht danach gehen was der Hersteller drauf druckt, sondern probieren.

Hast du Freunde/Bekannte bei denen du mal einen Sattel leihen kannste? Du kannst auch hier im Bikemarkt oder bei Kleinanzeigen nach Sätteln schauen. Dann ist der Verlust nicht so groß, wenn du weiter verkaufst.

Ansonsten ist einfach jeder Hintern anders. Egal ob m, w, diverse. Daher muss jede(r) für sich selbst das passende Setup finden. 

Meines ist ohne Polster auf Terry und Ergon Sätteln. Mit den alten SqLab bin ich auch gut zurecht gekommen.


----------



## CarlaVerde (6. Juli 2021)

Wie bereits gesagt, jeder Hintern ist anders.

Ich hatte auch lange Zeit das Problem und x Hosen ausprobiert. Mit Innenhosen komme ich so gut wie nicht zurecht, weshalb ich "normale" Radhosen anziehe.

Die für mich nun beste Kombination sind Damenhosen von Gonso und Cube mit dem Sattel Selle Italia "Diva". 

Viel Glück

Carla


----------



## spider1750 (11. Juli 2021)

Von Everve gibt es einen Sattel, der ohne Sitzpolster gefahren wird. Vielleicht wär das was? Hier ist ein Video dazu, die ihn auf einer langen Strecke getestet haben (man braucht aber wohl auch die Radhose ohne Sitzpolster von denen):




Auf der Everve Seite hat einer geschrieben, dass er super zufrieden damit ist und damit auch seine anderen Bikes ausgestattet hat (MTB Bike). Scheint also nicht nur für Rennräder zu funktionieren.


----------



## Aninaj (11. Juli 2021)

spider1750 schrieb:


> Von Everve gibt es einen Sattel, der ohne Sitzpolster gefahren wird



Kann man/frau nicht jeden Sattel ohne Sitzpolster fahren 

Und am Ende ist das ja auch nur ein "gepolsterter" Sattel.


----------



## Deleted 591729 (17. Juli 2021)

Ich kann Dir die "Windelhose" von XBionic empfehlen, vielleicht war diese bei Deinen 30 Testhosen nicht dabei. Ich selbst muß diese zum Glück nicht fahren, habe nur 11,5 cm Sitzknochenabstand.


----------

